# Questions about adding another LGD



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Ok so our GP will be a year May 16th (makes her 8 and a half months if my math is correct, its early )


I have found a male GP that is 3 yrs old...I sent an email asking TONS of questions as to bad habits, etc

If we do end up going to get him, is there anything special we should do as far as introducing them. Even if we don't get this one we are planning to add another this year if we can find the right dog. I know we shouldn't just throw him in the pen with her and expect things to go ok..I want to make sure we do this right so they can work together. 

Any suggestions are welcome 
THANKS!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I would take them both by the collar and let them sniff each other out.
Being opposite sex they are not likely to fight but you want to make sure they can work together.
Another thing is with her being 8 months old maybe you don't want puppies just yet. It might be better if one was fixed ( I would do the male). Then when you do want pups you can take her to a breeder to be with a male (what we used to do with our goldens when we had them). At first they may fight over whose boss in the herd(who is lead guard dog). My guess is the female will win out. Once they establish that they should be good.

I think with any dog it takes a while to prove them. Just as if adding a new goat and you want to make sure she's healthy before she goes with the herd. Take it slow and make sure he trusts and respect you, also make sure he does his job with no bad behavior.Not only do the dogs need to know to work together in the herd they both need to know that you are the boss and that they need to be obedient to you. Once you feel you can trust him 100% then he can go with the herd more often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would take them both by the collar and let them sniff each other out.
> Being opposite sex they are not likely to fight but you want to make sure they can work together.
> Another thing is with her being 8 months old maybe you don't want puppies just yet. It might be better if one was fixed ( I would do the male). Then when you do want pups you can take her to a breeder to be with a male (what we used to do with our goldens when we had them). At first they may fight over whose boss in the herd(who is lead guard dog). My guess is the female will win out. Once they establish that they should be good.
> 
> I think with any dog it takes a while to prove them. Just as if adding a new goat and you want to make sure she's healthy before she goes with the herd. Take it slow and make sure he trusts and respect you, also make sure he does his job with no bad behavior.Not only do the dogs need to know to work together in the herd they both need to know that you are the boss and that they need to be obedient to you. Once you feel you can trust him 100% then he can go with the herd more often.


I totally agree... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great advice Jesse. :thumb: ...I have nothing to add.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Not sure how I missed the replies. But thank you we are going to pick up a GP tomorrow for her to work with! I can't wait to bring him home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

he is home!!! Pic is up on the "HE IS HERE <3" thread


----------

